# msi a68hm-e33 v2 wont boot



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i bought my friends old pc stuff as he had upgraded stuff i drove there saw the stuff working in his pc hung out with him and played a few games before pulling the board cpu and ram form his pc. took all this stuff home installed it in my pc and i can not get it to boot. the board seems to power on but will not send a display signal to the monitor. its an msi a68hm-e33 v2 motherboard with a 3.2 quad core and 16 gb ddr3 ram. i have tried 2 different g cards and on board ive tried 3 different power supplies i dont have another cpu that fits this board and i dont have more ram that fits this board so i could not try different ram or cpu but i tried using single sticks of ram ive tried bios reset ive tried removing everything from the board and powering on board does not beep but i dont see a speaker on it ither. i have the 4 pin power connector attached as well as the main power connector. whats going on with it? it was working before i bought it and i beleive him when he says it worked fine before. as it sits now im about to mail the board back to him to have it replaced on the warranty he has with it but i figured id ask to see if im missing something stupid. as it sits now if i poiwer it on all the fans do come on fast at first them slow down to normal speed but it will not show any display


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Does the mobo have any lights on it that light up when powered on? Do you have the PSU power switch on? Do you have the CPU cooler installed and is it installed correctly?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

the board had no lights on it the cooler was on and i tried using a 4 pin fan as well instead of the 3 pin fan that was on my aftermarket cooler and yes the power supply was on. i just sent it out to be replaced.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

The mobo had no life at all when you tried to turn it on? What I'm try to decipher with some sherlock holmes deductive reasoning, is it might not be the mobo. It might be the PSU.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

bassfisher6522 said:


> The mobo had no life at all when you tried to turn it on? What I'm try to decipher with some sherlock holmes deductive reasoning, is it might not be the mobo. It might be the PSU.


 the power supply is running my current rig. all the parts worked when they were moved from there working systems into a new configuration.

my friend bouhgt new stuff i used the board cpu and ram when i played his pc at his house before removing it from the system. i took it home turned my pc on saved some files turned my pc off removed my mother board installed this new board hooked my components to it that were in my old pc and no boot. the cpu fan and power supply fans turned on when i pushed the power button it just wouldent post anything on the screen.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi do not hoop up hard drive just CPU ram and use onboard video if motherboard has that. should be able to get to bios.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The Psu could have the power to run your system but not enough to run other motherboard and cpu and you are not telling us anything about the several psus you have tried. Are both boards the same size either ATX mid size or micro? Are you certain all the standoffs in your case matched the holes in his motherboard is why I am asking that? Was the cpu removed from old board for you to take with you or left attached to motherboard because it sounds to me like bent pins frankly. That is easy enough to do because if the cpu has been attached long enough to the board if you do not pull lit straight out often times the AMD cpu stays attached to Hsf and the pins get bent in the process.


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

The way you diagnose a motherboard is to take all the components off and see if it posts. Then you add one component at a time testing as you go.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

it dident post with everything off the board. i got a replacement board and it works now.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad you got running


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice job


----------

